# Detailing West London area



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

My 2013 GT-R needs a machine polish and detail ; top choice would be PW pro but it's just that little bit too far.

Has anyone here used Dooka Detailing (Northampton) or Devine Detailing (Coulsdon) ?

Any other recommendations ?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

what town you live in ill ask about


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

I live in High Wycombe , happy to travel up to 60ish miles


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Sustanon250 said:


> I live in High Wycombe , happy to travel up to 60ish miles


been working over that way a few times last week (posh git) :chuckle::chuckle:

ill ask on a few detailing pages i know


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Kadir took his R34 GTR somewhere.

Here you go.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/412538-my-r34-gtr-swissvax-detail-motorshine.html


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

check this out http://www.pro-valets.co.uk 

just enter your pot code


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

evogeof said:


> been working over that way a few times last week (posh git) :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> ill ask on a few detailing pages i know


I'm on detailingworld.co.uk , Dooka has been recommended as has Unique Detail , unfortunately , Unique want £1,200 ish inc. ceramic coating ; that's a bit rich for me.

Devine in Coulsdon sounds like a top chap and has quoted just £400, wondered if anyone here has used him


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Sustanon250 said:


> I'm on detailingworld.co.uk , Dooka has been recommended as has Unique Detail , unfortunately , Unique want £1,200 ish inc. ceramic coating ; that's a bit rich for me.
> 
> Devine in Coulsdon sounds like a top chap and has quoted just £400, wondered if anyone here has used him


£1200  is he taking the piss???? 400 with ceramic coating is a good price. the thing with detailing world id everyone THINKS there a detailer :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> I'm on detailingworld.co.uk , Dooka has been recommended as has Unique Detail , unfortunately , Unique want £1,200 ish inc. ceramic coating ; that's a bit rich for me.


Did you laugh in their face? Paying £1200 for a detail is on the same scale as some of those rich Chinese folk paying for bottled air imported from the UK, £80 a jar if I recall.


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

evogeof said:


> £1200  is he taking the piss???? 400 with ceramic coating is a good price. the thing with detailing world id everyone THINKS there a detailer :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Well , I'm sure Unique are among the best in the country and if i owned an Aventador then I'd happily pay that ! But not on a £60k Datsun :wavey:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Elite Car Care maidenhead


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Sustanon250 said:


> Well , I'm sure Unique are among the best in the country and if i owned an Aventador then I'd happily pay that ! But not on a £60k Datsun :wavey:


what makes the best detail???


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

evogeof said:


> Elite Car Care maidenhead


Errrrrr , definitely a no for Elite :chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Sustanon250 said:


> Errrrrr , definitely a no for Elite :chuckle:


had a bad time with them??


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

evogeof said:


> what makes the best detail???


Well, just take a look at some of his work ! Even has a separate , dust free room for applying coatings !


Unique Detail | Car Detailing for Prestige Cars | Paintwork Correction - Unique Detail


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

evogeof said:


> had a bad time with them??


Went all the way down there to get a quote , he took my number and never bothered to call me ; and that's the second time that's happened ; shame as I spend a LOT of money in there on detailing products !


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Sustanon250 said:


> Well, just take a look at some of his work ! Even has a separate , dust free room for applying coatings !
> 
> 
> Unique Detail | Car Detailing for Prestige Cars | Paintwork Correction - Unique Detail


think I'm missing your point or is it he's has auto glym life shine on his web site


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

this is your man http://www.valetmagic.com


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

evogeof said:


> this is your man http://www.valetmagic.com


:chuckle:opcorn::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Good luck on the above but on a serious note call David, based in Chelsea he's very reasonable in his pricing and I've used him in the past, trained at Topaz and a few other top detailing houses and regularly works with a lot of exotica(the mechanical kind).
He very professional and will travel to you also. 

DB Car Detailing LondonDB Car Detailing London


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Sustanon250 said:


> My 2013 GT-R needs a machine polish and detail ; top choice would be PW pro but it's just that little bit too far.
> 
> Has anyone here used Dooka Detailing (Northampton) or Devine Detailing (Coulsdon) ?
> 
> Any other recommendations ?


Ed at Devine Detailing has done several cars on the 350Z forum and has also posted on there examples of his work on other makes too (link at bottom).

I haven't heard that any bad reports on his work and he is on my "go to" list in Spring - with both my 350 and GTR.

David

Divine Detail - 350Z & 370Z UK


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Tinyflier said:


> Ed at Devine Detailing has done several cars on the 350Z forum and has also posted on there examples of his work on other makes too (link at bottom).
> 
> I haven't heard that any bad reports on his work and he is on my "go to" list in Spring - with both my 350 and GTR.
> 
> ...



I have seen his work on the 350z forum and it's mighty impressive , he also seems like a very decent chap who loves what he does plus he's terrific value .

Thanks for your input !


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm dropping my 33 track car off to Ed this evening for a detail and sealant treatment so will report back, seems a top fella to deal with thus far


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Clarkep said:


> I'm dropping my 33 track car off to Ed this evening for a detail and sealant treatment so will report back, seems a top fella to deal with thus far



I have decided to go ahead and use Ed, booked in for 3 days of work , Saturday 27th to Monday 29th ! 

Please let me now how you get on with yours !

Maybe use this thread to post pics and feedback


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Sustanon250 said:


> I have decided to go ahead and use Ed, booked in for 3 days of work , Saturday 27th to Monday 29th !
> 
> Please let me now how you get on with yours !
> 
> Maybe use this thread to post pics and feedback



Will do for sure, be a good bit of promotion for Ed on these boards


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Clarkep said:


> Will do for sure, be a good bit of promotion for Ed on these boards



Agreed .

I love to do my own detailing as its my hobby ; however , I don't have the balls to machine polish my beloved new GT-R that's taken 5 years of saving :chuckle:

So , this is the first time I've ever had a pro-detail!


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Sustanon250 said:


> Agreed .
> 
> I love to do my own detailing as its my hobby ; however , I don't have the balls to machine polish my beloved new GT-R that's taken 5 years of saving :chuckle:
> 
> So , this is the first time I've ever had a pro-detail!


I have a DAS Pro dual action machine that I have used on several of my cars over the past few years including my 350 and to be honest it is not as scary as you might think!

You can get superb results with the right compounds and pads with a day's work and you have to be mega MEGA careless to do any damage. A professional will use a true rotary and achieve a higher level of finish for sure but in the wrong hands a rotary can inflict serious damage very quickly.

The only reason I am not doing my 350 (again) or my GTR myself is simply because I don't have access to electricity in my underground car park.

David

Ahhh--- just re-read that you are also a hobby detailer - just ignore my ramblings!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

delete.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

evogeof said:


> this is your man http://www.valetmagic.com


I agree my 35 is there next week :wavey:


----------



## gjs (Oct 29, 2015)

Another vote for valet magic, I have had 17 cars detailed by him and everyone was good.

And he can tell you how much of a fussy git I am.


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Clarkep said:


> I'm dropping my 33 track car off to Ed this evening for a detail and sealant treatment so will report back, seems a top fella to deal with thus far


How did the detail go with Ed ?


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Sustanon250 said:


> How did the detail go with Ed ?


Ed's got it till Sunday mate, he sent me some 50/50s yesterday evening and the difference looks amazing especially as it's a white car.

Will report back once finally finished


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Just collected the car from Ed, excuse the lack of words as I've got daddy duties to attend to and I'll let the pics do the talking, all I'll say is you and your car are in very safe hands with Ed, incredible service and level of detailing all round.

Please bear in mind when viewing the pics that the car has always been a track car and has had paint in places and certain areas have taken a battering, front bumper especially needs a repaint and bear in mind the doors are GRP plastic that is just a natural white and not painted so will never match properly.

Before's







Definitely had some paint !


During














After's


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Just collected the car from Ed, excuse the lack of words as I've got daddy duties to attend to and I'll let the pics do the talking, all I'll say is you and your car are in very safe hands with Ed, incredible service and level of detailing all round.

Please bear in mind when viewing the pics that the car has always been a track car and has had paint in places and certain areas have taken a battering, front bumper especially needs a repaint and bear in mind the doors are GRP plastic that is just a natural white and not painted so will never match properly.

Before's







Definitely had some paint !


During














After's


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like a top job !!!!

Mines in next weekend and I cannot wait , it already looks stunning so it'll be unbelievable when Ed has worked his magic !


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

You won't be disappointed don't worry, an R35 will pop better still than my track slag lol


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

So far, so good !

I had no idea my GT-R was this bad ! It's only done 5k miles and probably not been washed that many times !






Anyway , looking awesome now and ready for coating !


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Looking good indeed


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Big write up/pics of your R35 on 350z forum, looks splendid!

David


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sustanon250 said:


> Any other recommendations ?


I would happily recommend Afer at Motorshine ('aferx' here on this forum)..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/412538-my-r34-gtr-swissvax-detail-motorshine.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5b9pooMjtA


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Tinyflier said:


> Big write up/pics of your R35 on 350z forum, looks splendid!
> 
> David


I've seen it !!!!

I can't begin to tell you how happy I am with Ed @ Devine !

Pearl white Nissan Gtr - Divine Detail - 350Z & 370Z UK


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Popped out to see Ed today and now have mine booked in for full detail April 25 -just in time for the Ace Cafe meeting!

David


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Tinyflier said:


> Popped out to see Ed today and now have mine booked in for full detail April 25 -just in time for the Ace Cafe meeting!
> 
> David


Nice one ! Must get my name down for this meet !

I'll look forwards to seeing the pics


----------

